# 09 ND Speed Goat



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats, had a couple of friends from Bismarck get theirs with bow last weekend. How close did you get for your shot?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

NIce goat! is he going on the wall?


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah i think so


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

50 yrds


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Good job! Heck of a shot as well.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

that's a dandy. What is the story behind it?


----------

